# Che rapporto avete con il vostro peso?



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2021)

Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2021)

Io sono sempre a dieta...
Che vita difficile...


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

Anche io ma più che dieta cerco di mangiare bene e qnd sono in vacanza se mi va trasgredisco alla grande sono una  godereccia
Ho un fisico che a 18-30 e una figata magra  con le forme ma dopo tra gravidanze ecc e un attimo passare da formosa ma snella a ciccia
A me personalmente non piacciono le magre magre le invidio solo xche possono mangiare la qualunque senza ingrassare 
Da giovane ho fatto modella qualche pubblicità poi dopo tr e gravidanze mi sono lasciata andare un po' arrivando a 75  kg x 174 di altezza troppo forse
Attribuivo anche al peso il disinteresse sessuale di mio ex marito ma in realtà avevo conferme  in giro eppure x me importava solo lui
In realtà nn c entrava nulla

adesso tra sport e nutrizionista sono a 66 kg e mi vedo bene anche xche alla mia età o salvi il culo o la faccia 
Anche le tette che da ragazza non amavo ora le apprezzo sono femminili solo scomode x fare sport
Ma tendenzialmente cerco di mangiare bene la dieta dieta nn fa x me è me ne frego ripeto i fisici suoer magri a 50 anni o lo sei di natura o sembrano manici di scope e anche no
Meglio due  curve e un bel sorriso e femminilità 
Anche le facce da botulino mi fanno schifo e va be io ho una malattia auto  immune x cui non potrei fare nulla ma manco lo farei 

la nutrizionista cnq mi ha cambiato la vita in meglio e pur mangiando sono tornata al peso che volevo


----------



## Ulisse (5 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Ultimamente ho ripreso un controllo più rigido di ciò che mangio
dieta vera e propria no. Sono corruttibile (in gberale) e non resisterei una settimana a seguire il foglietto.
Faccio si attenzione alle quote di carboidrati/proteine/..  che mangio ma giusto per avere una alimentazione sana ed una forma di bilancio energetico: se assumo tot, devo sforzarmi di consumarne almeno una buona parte.

Causa chiusura centri, ho cercato una nuova collocazione in sport alternativi e mi sembra di averla faticosamente trovata.
Niente che mi entusiasma. anzi...due coglioni 
Ma lo faccio perchè devo bruciare calorie.

tutto sommato una vita di merda sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse, ti leggesse mia moglie, direbbe:

Pinco tu scrivi su tradinet?


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho ripreso un controllo più rigido di ciò che mangio
> dieta vera e propria no. Sono corruttibile (in gberale) e non resisterei una settimana a seguire il foglietto.
> Faccio si attenzione alle quote di carboidrati/proteine/..  che mangio ma giusto per avere una alimentazione sana ed una forma di bilancio energetico: se assumo tot, devo sforzarmi di consumarne almeno una buona parte.
> 
> ...



Anche io faccio ginnastica a acsa stamani 50 minuti con sta caldazza
Dopo sono contenta anche perché non amo le palestre
Alterno esercizi cardio a pesetti a yoga  ma dirvi divertente no lo faccio la mattina presto così me lo levo dalle balle sono sincera
Forse yoga mi paice di più ma non basta

a me piace nuotare ma perdo troppo tmepo e andare in bici ma me l hanno rubata
La riprenderò ...


----------



## Vera (5 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Fortunatamente no. Mangio come un camionista in trattoria.


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente no. Mangio come un camionista in trattoria.


Ti odio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente no. Mangio come un camionista in trattoria.


Se dovessi mangiare come te tempo un mese e dovrei buttare giù il muro per uscire di casa . 
...
Io sto attenta a quello che mangio da... praticamente sempre...o meglio da quando ho iniziato a vedere non è la rai
Gli unici periodi in cui ho mangiato senza stare attenta sono state le 2 gravidanze...e per un periodo in cui avevo i bimbi piccoli...ma lì non mi interessava la forma fisica...ero una specie di barile


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente no. Mangio come un camionista in trattoria.


Anche il camionista ha una sua personale dieta….


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti odio


Tranquilla…siamo comunque più belli noi diversamente magri….


----------



## Vera (5 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti odio


Grazie, ci sono abituata


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se dovessi mangiare come te tempo un mese e dovrei buttare giù il muro per uscire di casa .
> ...
> Io sto attenta a quello che mangio da... praticamente sempre...o meglio da quando ho iniziato a vedere non è la rai
> Gli unici periodi in cui ho mangiato senza stare attenta sono state le 2 gravidanze...e per un periodo in cui avevo i bimbi piccoli...ma lì non mi interessava la forma fisica...ero una specie di barile


  anche io poi mi dicevano allattando dimagrirai

mai successo !!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> anche io poi mi dicevano allattando dimagrirai
> 
> mai successo !!!


Cazz mangiavo come un orsetto
Però sarei andata avanti all interno infinito ad alattarli...


----------



## Vera (5 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se dovessi mangiare come te tempo un mese e dovrei buttare giù il muro per uscire di casa .
> ...
> Io sto attenta a quello che mangio da... praticamente sempre...o meglio da quando ho iniziato a vedere non è la rai
> Gli unici periodi in cui ho mangiato senza stare attenta sono state le 2 gravidanze...e per un periodo in cui avevo i bimbi piccoli...ma lì non mi interessava la forma fisica...ero una specie di barile


Come ho detto, sono fortunata. Mettici anche che faccio un lavoro molto dinamico. Quando la fortuna mi abbandonerà rotolerò felicemente 


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche il camionista ha una sua personale dieta….


Infatti. Mi piace


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ho detto, sono fortunata. Mettici anche che faccio un lavoro molto dinamico. Quando la fortuna mi abbandonerà rotolerò felicemente
> 
> Infatti. Mi piace


ma io mi muovo un casino  anche con il cane macino km
A dire il vero ultimamente mangio e nn ingrasso Ma sarà il caldo 
Io mio compagno e 187 cm e non mette un filo di grasso e mangia come un Porco la mattina frutta brioches panino 

odio anche lui


----------



## Ulisse (5 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ulisse, ti leggesse mia moglie, direbbe:
> 
> Pinco tu scrivi su tradinet?


ehhh....credo sia comunque un comportamento abbastanza diffuso.
SE non altro perchè mitiga un pochino i sensi di colpa.

I piaceri della vita o sono immorali, o sono illegali, oppure fanno ingrassare (cit)


----------



## Foglia (5 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> a me piace nuotare ma perdo troppo tmepo e andare in bici ma me l hanno rubata
> La riprenderò ...


Andare in bici è bellissimo. L'ho riscoperto dopo tanto, nell'ultimo anno e mezzo. Sarà che dalle mie parti ci sono posti che meritano. Come "sviluppo" muscolare preferirei la palestra, ma tant'è


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Andare in bici è bellissimo. L'ho riscoperto dopo tanto, nell'ultimo anno e mezzo. Sarà che dalle mie parti ci sono posti che meritano. Come "sviluppo" muscolare preferirei la palestra, ma tant'è


Anche a me piace un sacco andare in bici....e prima della pandemia avevamo invece un gruppo di nuoto io venerdì sera...
Invece che andare per locali...andavamo in piscina ..
Era pesantuccio ma...dopo ..ti senti benissimo


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2021)

Coltivo la mia panza pelosa da birrafondaio con costanza da sempre e guai a chi me la tocca


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2021)

Lui mi ama e non mi vuole lasciare.
Io ne farei a meno, mi sentirei alleggerita


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Andare in bici è bellissimo. L'ho riscoperto dopo tanto, nell'ultimo anno e mezzo. Sarà che dalle mie parti ci sono posti che meritano. Come "sviluppo" muscolare preferirei la palestra, ma tant'è


Molto fosse x me userei solo quella anche x andare in ufficio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2021)

Sempre stata in sovrappeso da quando mi ricordo. 
Mai stato un problema, mai avuto complessi ne problemi con lo specchio 
Fatto dieta in questi mesi, perso un po’ di kg. Ora sono nella fase che mantengo ma non ho voglia di proseguire la dieta. 
Vedremo nei prossimi mesi…


----------



## Ulisse (5 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui mi ama e non mi vuole lasciare.
> Io ne farei a meno, mi sentirei alleggerita


mi cinge la vita,
fra le pieghe si cela.
d'estate palesa
una pelle un dì tesa


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2021)

Sono da sempre normopeso, ormai da una vita vado a correre almeno una volta o due a settimana, costituzionalmente non ingrasso, ma non riesco a mangiare comunque più di tanto e ci presto attenzione. I miei figli mangiano come un plotone di alpini e sono magri, mia figlia per questo motivo è odiatissima dalle sue amiche.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Coltivo la mia panza pelosa da birrafondaio con costanza da sempre e guai a chi me la tocca


Che poi si fa tanta fatica a farla crescere, non vedo perché mandarla via. Dopo ci tocca rifare la fatica un’altra volta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2021)

Sono di costituzione normale. 
Più che dieta, mi limito con i dolci, la mia più grande passione. 
Per il resto tutto nel giusto  , vino nei weekend ( più che altro per il rischio abbiocco). 
Quando mi sono fissata di dimagrire , mi sono iniziate a cadere le tette. 
Non è una buona cosa.


----------



## bettypage (6 Luglio 2021)

Conflittualissimo. A 15 anni ero la perfezione, normopeso, tutte le forme giuste al posto giusto, poi una perfida strega di professoressa mi ha tolto il sonno al liceo e ho cominciato a mangiare in modo bulimico, +10 kg, a 17 anni principio di anoressia. All'università mi sono abbastanza normalizzata. Dopo le gravidanze sono tornata più magra di prima. Ora mantengo con attenzione, appena prendo peso vado parecchio in stress. Sono un po' grassofobica in effetti.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando mi sono fissata di dimagrire , mi sono iniziate a cadere le tette.


la carognata delle diete
Spesso perdi peso dove non vorresti.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2021)

Gente, tranquilli.   vi porto io a fare addestramento col Comsubin.   garantisco pancia piatta e  che vi verrà un culo che manco na brasiliana di 19 anni.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono di costituzione normale.
> Più che dieta, mi limito con i dolci, la mia più grande passione.
> Per il resto tutto nel giusto  , vino nei weekend ( più che altro per il rischio abbiocco).
> Quando mi sono fissata di dimagrire , mi sono iniziate a cadere le tette.
> Non è una buona cosa.


Quindi le tette sono incollate con l’adipe?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Luglio 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Conflittualissimo. A 15 anni ero la perfezione, normopeso, tutte le forme giuste al posto giusto, poi una perfida strega di professoressa mi ha tolto il sonno al liceo e ho cominciato a mangiare in modo bulimico, +10 kg, a 17 anni principio di anoressia. All'università mi sono abbastanza normalizzata. Dopo le gravidanze sono tornata più magra di prima. Ora mantengo con attenzione, appena prendo peso vado parecchio in stress. Sono un po' grassofobica in effetti.


Aspetti di prendere peso per andare in crisi quindi?


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Molto fosse x me userei solo quella anche x andare in ufficio


Se ha qualche chilo da smaltire, o la forma da mantenere, è l'ideale 
Io sono sempre stata normopeso, abbastanza magra (ma non troppo), eccettuato qualche periodo di oscillazione nell'infanzia e nella prima adolescenza 
E complice il fatto che ho praticato sport, ho sempre avuto un metabolismo ottimo. Mangiavo senza ingrassare perché mi muovevo. Discorso a parte la muscolatura , tendo a metter su parecchi muscoli, a me piacciono, ma nel periodo in cui andavo in palestra (allenandomi abbastanza duramente) in diversi (tra cui l'ex) erano persino arrivati a dirmi che facevo schifo o giù di lì, con quei muscoli   

La bici (che pur dicono che faccia fare massa muscolare) specialmente nella parte "sopra" a me li ha un pò troppo sfilati, attualmente. Calcola che però durante la separazione avevo preso troppo peso (nell'arco dell'ultimo anno e mezzo, grossomodo, ho comunque perso parecchi chili), ma la mia era proprio fame nervosa, unita al fatto che avendo un figlio piccolo e i minuti "incastrati", mangiavo quel che capitava (per dire: se mangiavo la pasta - il che capitava tutti i giorni - non eran meno di un paio detti conditi, minimo minimo, col pesto  , e poi non ero ancora sazia). Associata a un cambio di alimentazione, mi ha riattivato il metabolismo, sicché ora sono tornata a un buon peso forma (lo dico a occhio perché è una vita che manco mi peso ). Dovrei metter su un paio di chili, ma non di ciccia, bensì di muscolatura, e quello mi riuscirebbe con la palestra appunto.
Considerato che oramai ho 45 anni non mi lamento, in ogni caso pedalare mi ha fatto gran bene, poi comunque una cosa iniziata per bruciare calorie e perdere peso è diventata (ben presto a dire il vero) un autentico momento bello


----------



## oriente70 (6 Luglio 2021)

Il mio migliore amico mi segue sempre ..


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2021)

non mi peso mai ... ci ignoriamo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la carognata delle diete
> Spesso perdi peso dove non vorresti.


Appunto!


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi le tette sono incollate con l’adipe?


Incollate no, però buona parte ne sono costituite


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> non mi peso mai ... ci ignoriamo


Come direbbe mio genero, facile, sei secco


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Incollate no, però buona parte ne sono costituite


Quindi meglio ciccione e tettute secondo te?
Devo dirlo alla mia signora….


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come direbbe mio genero, facile, sei secco


sono asciutto...per la precisione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> sono asciutto...per la precisione


Sembra che mio genero sia grasso, in realtà è di struttura muscolosa e scherza sempre sul fatto che invece mio figlio sia secco.
Certamente chi ha la tua struttura non ha problemi di peso.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


No. Nessuna dieta.

Però dai commenti mi sembra di intendere che la parola dieta sia associata al perdere peso, e boh mi colpisce leggere questo tra persone adulte. A me viene più da associare questa parola ad un regime alimentare con finalità nutrizionali, ad un "prendere" più che un "levare".


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Nessuna dieta.
> 
> Però dai commenti mi sembra di intendere che la parola dieta sia associata al perdere peso, e boh mi colpisce leggere questo tra persone adulte. A me viene più da associare questa parola ad un regime alimentare con finalità nutrizionali, ad un "prendere" più che un "levare".


Infatti dovrebbe essere uno "stile alimentare" che comprenda un po' di tutto ma nelle giuste proporzioni. 
Però si sa, la carne è debole...


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Nessuna dieta.
> 
> Però dai commenti mi sembra di intendere che la parola dieta sia associata al perdere peso, e boh mi colpisce leggere questo tra persone adulte. A me viene più da associare questa parola ad un regime alimentare con finalità nutrizionali, ad un "prendere" più che un "levare".


Il mio post non parla di dimagrimento come noti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Nessuna dieta.
> 
> Però dai commenti mi sembra di intendere che la parola dieta sia associata al perdere peso, e boh mi colpisce leggere questo tra persone adulte. A me viene più da associare questa parola ad un regime alimentare con finalità nutrizionali, ad un "prendere" più che un "levare".


È entrambe le cose
Levare uno dei piaceri della vita e guadagnare in salute. Certo che la vita ha un colore diverso. Bisognerebbe avere la giusta misura ma una dieta data da una nutrizionista sicuramente toglie molto al piacere del cibo e della condivisione


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È entrambe le cose
> Levare uno dei piaceri della vita e guadagnare in salute. Certo che la vita ha un colore diverso. Bisognerebbe avere la giusta misura ma una dieta data da una nutrizionista sicuramente toglie molto al piacere del cibo e della condivisione


"Prendere" nel senso di nutrimento a fronte di eventuali problematiche, tipo dieta per chi ha X patologia. Allora lo vedo come una gestione attenta di nutrienti per contrastare altro. Fare proprio un regime alimentare con una finalità.
Il regime alimentare di chi è in salute verte più nel conservarla.
Le diete intese come un dettame di grammature di questo o quell'altro non fan simpatia neppure a me, più che altro perchè ognuno ha una propria creatività che può esprimere anche in cucina, e questo non credo aiuti ma possa apparire "strozzante". Sarebbe più un passaggio di informazioni per poi creare e di conseguenza crearsi. E allora il colore lo dipingi tu.
Ma capisco che ci siano casi dove questo viene sentito come un piacere levato, ed in effetti se è così il medico dovrebbe -a mio parere- cogliere questo aspetto, ossia osservare e valutare. Però non lo scrivo tanto pensando a chi si lamenta di non poter mangiare la lasagna perchè deve perdere qualche chilo, ma a fronte di patologie serie. Altrimenti rimane solo uno scribacchino, come ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Carola (7 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È entrambe le cose
> Levare uno dei piaceri della vita e guadagnare in salute. Certo che la vita ha un colore diverso. Bisognerebbe avere la giusta misura ma una dieta data da una nutrizionista sicuramente toglie molto al piacere del cibo e della condivisione


quoto anche se la  mia nutrizionista mi ha dato una sorta di schema in cui ci sono sgarri pizza ecc e uno stile di vita non una dieta e ho comunque perso peso


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "Prendere" nel senso di nutrimento a fronte di eventuali problematiche, tipo dieta per chi ha X patologia. Allora lo vedo come una gestione attenta di nutrienti per contrastare altro. *Fare proprio un regime alimentare con una finalità*.
> Il regime alimentare di chi è in salute verte più nel conservarla.
> Le diete intese come un dettame di grammature di questo o quell'altro non fan simpatia neppure a me, più che altro perchè ognuno ha una propria creatività che può esprimere anche in cucina, e questo non credo aiuti ma possa apparire "strozzante". Sarebbe più un passaggio di informazioni per poi creare e di conseguenza crearsi. E allora il colore lo dipingi tu.
> Ma capisco che ci siano casi dove questo viene sentito come un piacere levato, ed in effetti se è così il medico dovrebbe -a mio parere- cogliere questo aspetto, ossia osservare e valutare. Però non lo scrivo tanto pensando a chi si lamenta di non poter mangiare la lasagna perchè deve perdere qualche chilo, ma a fronte di patologie serie. Altrimenti rimane solo uno scribacchino, come ce ne sono tanti.


Io mi trovo a 45 anni con un figlio di 6 
Tra l'altro non un bambino "tranquillo"  , fatico già a stargli dietro 

Ho variato alimentazione, certamente l'obiettivo era quello di perdere peso , non ero una cicciona, ma oltre a non piacermi più iniziavo a far fatica.
Poi per carità, non è d'obbligo portare il figlio sulle piste per le mountain bike, né stargli dietro mentre si scapicolla (letteralmente: gioco più tranquillo, invertire il senso di marcia della bici con le sgommate, tanto per dire  ) con un suo amico. Ma è tanto bello, a momenti mi diverto più io di lui 
Attualmente rispetto a prima mangio molta più verdura, più frutta, ho ridotto il consumo di carne rossa (che pure mi piace un casino, specialmente cruda o giù di lì ) in favore di uova, carni bianche, legumi. Ho (inizialmente in maniera drastica ) ridotto il consumo di carboidrati. In questo periodo soprattutto (ma non solo) accompagno i miei pasti con delle specie di tisane (credo che per la gran parte degli altri sarebbero imbevibili ) rigorosamente bollenti, a base di peperoncino e menta (ma ogni tanto gli ingredienti variano a seconda di ciò che adocchio nel mio mini orto  ).
Prima non è che fossi una cicciona per così dire "patologica". Però insieme ai chili avevo imboccato un pò la strada della "comodità", dello star sempre seduta, del precludermi - se vogliamo - certe opportunità di condivisione con mio figlio (non prima che era più piccolo, ma certamente ora farei moooolta fatica a seguirlo, se non fossi un pò allenata  ). Ne ho 45, non 25 


Non mi sono rivolta a un nutrizionista/dietista (forse con un pò di presunzione  ), mi sono limitata ad aumentare lo sport (ho preso il buono di questo anno per così dire, per me "sabbatico" ), oltre appunto ad adottare qualche abitudine alimentare più "sana". Francamente, rispetto a prima mi sento decisamente meglio (ogni tanto comunque capita ancora che mi strafoghi di schifezze , ma è appunto uno strappo alla regola  )


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi trovo a 45 anni con un figlio di 6
> Tra l'altro non un bambino "tranquillo"  , fatico già a stargli dietro
> 
> Ho variato alimentazione, certamente l'obiettivo era quello di perdere peso , non ero una cicciona, ma oltre a non piacermi più iniziavo a far fatica.
> ...


Anche io mi sento meglio quando mi muovo. A prescindere dal peso.
So che ci sono molte donne che si trovano molti chili in più con il parto e poi faticano a trovare il tempo a dedicarsi a se stesse. Io non l'ho vissuto, posso solo dire che siete brave...
Ma le tisane bollenti con sto caldo?!?!?!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi meglio ciccione e tettute secondo te?
> Devo dirlo alla mia signora….


Nel mi


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi meglio ciccione e tettute secondo te?
> Devo dirlo alla mia signora….


esiste anche la via di mezzo.
Diciamo che quando si fa una dieta si deve prendere atto di una serie di considerazioni. Per esempio le smagliature e in casi gravi cedimenti cutanei.

p.s. ci sono ciccione con poche tette


----------



## Lostris (7 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Sempre fatto diete a momenti alternati, da che io abbia memoria. 

Diciamo che sono fortunata, essendo alta se ingrasso la "morbidezza" mi si distribuisce abbastanza equamente su tutto, così come se dimagrisco non accade su un punto specifico, ma in generale.

Questo comunque è un periodo in cui mi sento bene.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sempre fatto diete a momenti alternati, da che io abbia memoria.
> 
> Diciamo che sono fortunata, essendo alta se ingrasso la "morbidezza" mi si distribuisce abbastanza equamente su tutto, così come se dimagrisco non accade su un punto specifico, ma in generale.
> 
> Questo comunque è un periodo in cui mi sento bene.


Lo so. 
Si sente!


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nel mi
> 
> esiste anche la via di mezzo.
> Diciamo che quando si fa una dieta si deve prendere atto di una serie di considerazioni. Per esempio le smagliature e in casi gravi cedimenti cutanei.
> ...


Gine, siamo nati per soffrire.
Stasera si corre.
Parco sempione, zanzare, sudore, stanchezza, benessere.


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche io mi sento meglio quando mi muovo. A prescindere dal peso.
> So che ci sono molte donne che si trovano molti chili in più con il parto e poi faticano a trovare il tempo a dedicarsi a se stesse. Io non l'ho vissuto, posso solo dire che siete brave...
> Ma le tisane bollenti con sto caldo?!?!?!!!


Io, subito dopo il parto, avevo perso i chili (poi tra quello e l'essere in forma c'è un pò un abisso), sarà che ho allattato mio figlio oltre l'anno 
Li ho presi dopo, dal momento grossomodo della separazione (che per me è stato lunghetto) in avanti.

Da quando mi faccio queste tisane bollenti, il caldo non lo sento più 
Anche il brodo, ultimamente  Un bel brodo bollente, la sera. E' un periodo che ci sto proprio in fissa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io, subito dopo il parto, avevo perso i chili (poi tra quello e l'essere in forma c'è un pò un abisso), sarà che ho allattato mio figlio oltre l'anno
> Li ho presi dopo, dal momento grossomodo della separazione (che per me è stato lunghetto) in avanti.
> 
> Da quando mi faccio queste tisane bollenti, il caldo non lo sento più
> Anche il brodo, ultimamente  Un bel brodo bollente, la sera. E' un periodo che ci sto proprio in fissa


Anche io ho allattato tantissimo...ma non ho perso un etto

Forse perché mangiavo come un orsetto...prima del letargo....

Una curiosità...brodo vegetale?o di carne?
E tipo ceni solo con quello?


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io ho allattato tantissimo...ma non ho perso un etto
> 
> Forse perché mangiavo come un orsetto...prima del letargo....
> 
> ...


Generalmente  di carne 
E no.... È  un "di più " . Comunque  ho scoperto  che  assumere robe bollenti quando fa caldo aiuta a non sentirlo. Provare per credere   (a me poi piace, te pensa che la roba di frigo non riesco quasi a berla).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Generalmente  di carne
> E no.... È  un "di più " . Comunque  ho scoperto  che  assumere robe bollenti quando fa caldo aiuta a non sentirlo. Provare per credere   (a me poi piace, te pensa che la roba di frigo non riesco quasi a berla).


Ahhh ok è solo per il caldo....
Si... effettivamente assumere liquidi caldi aiuta a non sentire il caldo...
Ma ..vuoi mettere ...il potere dissetante di una bella birra fresca?
PS ma anche a me piacciono le tisane... soprattutto prima di andare a nanna...
Conciliano il sonno...


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh ok è solo per il caldo....
> Si... effettivamente assumere liquidi caldi aiuta a non sentire il caldo...
> Ma ..vuoi mettere ...il potere dissetante di una bella birra fresca?
> PS ma anche a me piacciono le tisane... soprattutto prima di andare a nanna...
> Conciliano il sonno...


Io bevo calda pure la birra


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Gine, siamo nati per soffrire.
> Stasera si corre.
> Parco sempione, zanzare, sudore, stanchezza, benessere.


Io camminata veloce, nel parco agricolo milanese, solo runner e passeggiatori


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io bevo calda pure la birra


mi sono imposto di non discutere i gusti delle persone perchè poi rischio di passare per essere un "giudicante" ... ma a tutto c'è un limite


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> mi sono imposto di non discutere i gusti delle persone perchè poi rischio di passare per essere un "giudicante" ... ma a tutto c'è un limite


Fatico a bere roba fredda....


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatico a bere roba fredda....


...allora non bere birra


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...allora non bere birra


Mi piace, la bevo ambiente  . Poi se capita che la prendo  fuori, al limite  aspetto un attimo a berla. È  uno dei pochi alcolici  che bevo


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io bevo calda pure la birra


considerati sculacciata



Foglia ha detto:


> Mi piace, la bevo ambiente  . Poi se capita che la prendo fuori, al limite aspetto un attimo a berla. È uno dei pochi alcolici che bevo


ma non dico che devi berla per forza ghiacciata.  ma temperatura ambiente vuol dire tiepida.   come tu ci riesca è incomprensibile


----------



## Ulisse (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io bevo calda pure la birra


ti manderei a spalare zolfo (cit)


----------



## Foglia (7 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> considerati sculacciata
> 
> 
> ma non dico che devi berla per forza ghiacciata.  ma temperatura ambiente vuol dire tiepida.   come tu ci riesca è incomprensibile


Non metto  in  frigo neanche l'acqua


----------



## francoff (7 Luglio 2021)

A me piace tenermi in forma. Faccio da sempre sport: tennis, passeggiate in montagna, qualche bella pedalata,  diving e poi da tanti anni faccio boxe, ora con l età faccio solo l' allenamento.  Sono alto 185 per circa 80/81 kg.


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io bevo calda pure la birra


No, ti prego!


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> p.s. ci sono ciccione con poche tette


O magre tettoniche.


----------



## Carola (7 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> O magre tettoniche.


 
Io ero una magra tettonica


----------



## Carola (7 Luglio 2021)

Ad es ora ho finito adesso di lavorare e vado a fare 50 minuti di una lezione all aperto e ho voglia ? NO

MA dopo sarò contenta x cui.. che poi il vero sbattone e passare da casa cambiarsi resistere alla tentazione di divanarsi e uscire x raggiungere il parco 
Da lì in poi fattibile !!

non devo fare però come lunedì che finita la lezione siamo andate di Traminer lungo il fiume


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2021)

È come la corsa.
Quando non ne hai voglia, è il momento in cui il tuo corpo ne ha più bisogno.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io, subito dopo il parto, avevo perso i chili (poi tra quello e l'essere in forma c'è un pò un abisso), sarà che ho allattato mio figlio oltre l'anno
> Li ho presi dopo, dal momento grossomodo della separazione (che per me è stato lunghetto) in avanti.
> 
> Da quando mi faccio queste tisane bollenti, il caldo non lo sento più
> Anche il brodo, ultimamente  Un bel brodo bollente, la sera. E' un periodo che ci sto proprio in fissa


Quel brutto periodo è archivio 
Ora stai trovando una nuova te, magari più avanti negli anni, ma importa stare bene.
Il brodo io non lo prendo mai, preferisco le passate di verdure, o magari con farina di ceci o piselli e verdure (e se mi gira ci aggiungo pure la pastina). Però d'estate non tanto... a parte in montagna di sera.


----------



## Carola (7 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È come la corsa.
> Quando non ne hai voglia, è il momento in cui il tuo corpo ne ha più bisogno.


correre con ste tette è complicato!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> A me piace tenermi in forma. Faccio da sempre sport: tennis, passeggiate in montagna, qualche bella pedalata,  diving e poi da tanti anni faccio boxe, ora con l età faccio solo l' allenamento.  Sono alto 185 per circa 80/81 kg.


Beh se hai le ossa come gli indiani...saresti sull obeso andante
Scusa non ho resistito...
Visto che io sono sempre in lotta con i kg in più


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> correre con ste tette è complicato!!!


Escile!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> O magre tettoniche.


Molto rare, oggi i push up fanno diventare suoer dotate chiunque


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto rare, oggi i push up fanno diventare suoer dotate chiunque


push up...il grande inganno, per fortuna adoro i seni non importanti. Come se andassi in giro con un calzino nelle mutande


----------



## Carola (8 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto rare, oggi i push up fanno diventare suoer dotate chiunque


 X carità 
A me non dispiacciono adesos ma da ragazzina odiavo e stavo curva 
Una 4 non sono esagerate ma qnd fai sport rompono e parekkio e ti senti gli sguardi addosso e certi maschi sono pesanti negli apprezzamenti e a quell'età non sai gestirli 

adesso me ne frego


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto rare, oggi i push up fanno diventare suoer dotate chiunque


Erano in auge negli anni novanta.
Oggi sempre meno consumo.

Chi vuole migliorare la forma cerca coppe leggermente imbottite, ma l’effetto “tette in gola” non piace più.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Luglio 2021)

E io I "push up" pensavo ai piegamenti sulle braccia ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> push up...il grande inganno, per fortuna adoro i seni non importanti. Come se andassi in giro con un calzino nelle mutande


A cosa ti serve il calzino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Erano in auge negli anni novanta.
> Oggi sempre meno consumo.
> 
> Chi vuole migliorare la forma cerca coppe leggermente imbottite, ma l’effetto “tette in gola” non piace più.


Ma io vedo diverse ragazze che lo usano, le hanno più sul tondo, pieno. 
Ma si vede che non è madre natura a dare quella forma


----------



## Vera (8 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto rare, oggi i push up fanno diventare suoer dotate chiunque


Allora la stessa cosa vale per, come le hai definite te, ciccione senza tette.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Me piace magnà, ma non ho voglia di cambiare spesso guardaroba.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> O magre tettoniche.


Il miglior connubio, di solito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora la stessa cosa vale per, come le hai definite te, ciccione senza tette.


veramente ciccione senza tette è partito da pincopallo, ho solo risposto con lo stesso termine.
E comunque quelle molto magre al 99% non hanno seno.
E' più raro trovare quelle in carne sguarnite.


----------



## patroclo (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A cosa ti serve il calzino?


sei seria?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> veramente ciccione senza tette è partito da pincopallo, ho solo risposto con lo stesso termine.
> E comunque quelle molto magre al 99% non hanno seno.
> E' più raro trovare quelle in carne sguarnite.


Mai parlato di ciccione senza tette.
Io ho detto altro, quindi ti pregherei di non mettermi tra le dita citazioni mai digitate.
Almeno non prendere il vizio di Brunetta per favore, ci si limiti a quello che si scrive e non a quello che si pensa di aver letto ma mai stato scritto.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A cosa ti serve il calzino?


A ingannare, come con il push up.
anche se un occhio attento nota subito che sotto c’è il vuoto, sono solo state tirate su.


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> veramente ciccione senza tette è partito da pincopallo, ho solo risposto con lo stesso termine.
> E comunque quelle molto magre al 99% non hanno seno.
> E' più raro trovare quelle in carne sguarnite.


Ora, non so da chi sia partito il termine poco simpatico ma, per quanto mi riguarda, non ha importanza.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora, non so da chi sia partito il termine poco simpatico ma, per quanto mi riguarda, non ha importanza.


Mai usato quel termine.
Se torni indietro a leggere lo vedi anche tu.


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mai usato quel termine.
> Se torni indietro a leggere lo vedi anche tu.


Non voglio mica fare la zia rompiballe ma, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista, se tu usi un termine sbagliato ed io lo ripeto, tu sei un coglione ma io lo sono molto più di te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi meglio ciccione e tettute secondo te?
> Devo dirlo alla mia signora….


Eccolo



Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio mica fare la zia rompiballe ma, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista, se tu usi un termine sbagliato ed io lo ripeto, tu sei un coglione ma io lo sono molto più di te.


Sei pesante, inutilmente zelante.
Visto come era partita la discussione, se non l'hai letta nin è un mio problema.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mai usato quel termine.
> Se torni indietro a leggere lo vedi anche tu.


Ti ho quotato e fai una cura di fosforo che e meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> sei seria?


Eccerto, mai trovato uno


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei pesante, inutilmente zelante.
> Visto come era partita la discussione, se non l'hai letta nin è un mio problema.


Non ho mica detto che è un tuo problema.
Grazie, comunque


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che è un tuo problema.
> Grazie, comunque


Magari prima di fare la paladina della giustizia, leggi i quote indietro


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Magari prima di fare la paladina della giustizia, leggi i quote indietro


E tu leggi quello che ho scritto.
Possiamo anche finirla qui.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eccolo
> 
> 
> Sei pesante, inutilmente zelante.
> ...


E dove leggi il termine ciccione senza tette? Fammi vedere bene perché non lo vedo. grazie.
Io ho scritto ciccione tettute e tu mi hai attribuito il termine ciccione senza tette.
quindi mi hai attribuito un termine mai scritto.
la cura di fosforo e non solo secondo me, la devi fare tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio mica fare la zia rompiballe ma, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista, se tu usi un termine sbagliato ed io lo ripeto, tu sei un coglione ma io lo sono molto più di te.


Il fatto è che io quel termine non l’ho usato.
lo ha scritto solo lei e me lo ha attribuito.
quindi non sei per nulla pesante o inutilmente zelante.
caghi il cazzo per altri motivi, ma non in questo contesto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E dove leggi il termine ciccione senza tette? Fammi vedere bene perché non lo vedo. grazie.
> Io ho scritto ciccione tettute e tu mi hai attribuito il termine ciccione senza tette.
> quindi mi hai attribuito un termine mai scritto.
> la cura di fosforo e non solo secondo me, la devi fare tu.


Ma quanto sei ridicolo, ma ogni tanto tr ne rendi vagamente conto
Si discuteva sul termine "ciccione" E questo lo hai usato . 
Il resto è noia, anzi noioso il voler da parte tua trovare una scappatoia. 
Ma continua pure ad arrampicarti sui vetri, vedo che spesso ci stai comodo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> E tu leggi quello che ho scritto.
> Possiamo anche finirla qui.


Purtroppo leggo


----------



## 7up (9 Luglio 2021)

Fortunatamente ho sempre avuto un fisico invidiabile.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei ridicolo, ma ogni tanto tr ne rendi vagamente conto
> Si discuteva sul termine "ciccione" E questo lo hai usato .
> Il resto è noia, anzi noioso il voler da parte tua trovare una scappatoia.
> Ma continua pure ad arrampicarti sui vetri, vedo che spesso ci stai comodo


Non c‘e scappatoia, c’è scrivere o non scrivere.
Hai detto che ho scritto una cosa.
Non l’ho scritta.
Poi se ti piace per sentirti affermata comportarti in questo modo fai pure, tuttavia ti sei inventata di sana pianta una parola da me mai usata.
Del resto ognuno gode come può.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Fortunatamente ho sempre avuto un fisico invidiabile.


Invidiabile da chi? Non si capisce bene, forse perché non lo hai scritto.
L’invidia a differenza della gelosia la trovo una grande debolezza.
Spero di diventarlo mai.


----------



## 7up (9 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Invidiabile da chi? Non si capisce bene, forse perché non lo hai scritto.
> L’invidia a differenza della gelosia la trovo una grande debolezza.
> Spero di diventarlo mai.


Invidiabile da chi mi osserva ovviamente


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

Ah…speriamo non siano come me allora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non c‘e scappatoia, c’è scrivere o non scrivere.
> Hai detto che ho scritto una cosa.
> Non l’ho scritta.
> Poi se ti piace per sentirti affermata comportarti in questo modo fai pure, tuttavia ti sei inventata di sana pianta una parola da me mai usata.
> Del resto ognuno gode come può.


Eccerto, soprattutto tu. Ti accontenti di poco.....ti Basta una parola. 
Tanto la figura del pirla l'hai fatta comunque. 
Visto che ti sei impegnato a spostare il focus


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eccerto, soprattutto tu. Ti accontenti di poco.....ti Basta una parola.
> Tanto la figura del pirla l'hai fatta comunque.
> Visto che ti sei impegnato a spostare il focus


Io non faccio figure da pirla, sono pirla, è diverso.
E soprattutto fare la figura in un modo o in un altro in un forum dove conosco fisicamente tre persone su un totale di molte di più, mi interessa meno di zero.
Non ho bisogno di spostare il focus, poiché il focus non c‘e‘ o meglio è OT. 
Riepilogo, si parlava del peso e del fatto che dimagrendo qualcuno ha scritto che si svuotano anche le tette, io ho scritto il termine ciccione tettute e tu hai scritto che ho utilizzato invece il termine ciccione senza tette, quando di fatto lo hai usato solo tu.
Ora che ti sei resa conto che è vero, diventi aggressiva, come già hai fatto in altri contesti e nemmeno con me. Si vede che quando vieni contraddetta non gradisci e cerchi di adottare una specie di censura, quando sarebbe stato sufficiente scrivere: cavolo è vero avevo letto male.
E li si che avresti fatto invece una bella figura. 
Sempre che a te, diversamente da me, importi qualcosa Farla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non faccio figure da pirla, sono pirla, è diverso.
> E soprattutto fare la figura in un modo o in un altro in un forum dove conosco fisicamente tre persone su un totale di molte di più, mi interessa meno di zero.
> Non ho bisogno di spostare il focus, poiché il focus non c‘e‘ o meglio è OT.
> Riepilogo, si parlava del peso e del fatto che dimagrendo qualcuno ha scritto che si svuotano anche le tette, io ho scritto il termine ciccione tettute e tu hai scritto che ho utilizzato invece il termine ciccione senza tette, quando di fatto lo hai usato solo tu.
> ...


Sei limitato purtroppo è non c'è niente da fare. Continua a disquisire sul nulla. 
Giustamente  quando uno è pirla non c'è rimedio. 
Come diceva mia nonna lavare la testa all'asino ci si rimette il sapone. 
Mi incazzo con le persone che tentano di fregarmi, e tu sei uno di quelli


----------



## Gennaro73 (10 Luglio 2021)

Con il peso del mio membro, abbastanza buono, anche perchè quando aumenta di peso e di volume, mi permette di spostare sedie e tavoli, senza usare gambe braccia o. fianchi.


----------



## Lostris (10 Luglio 2021)

Qui stiamo andando alla deriva


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei limitato purtroppo è non c'è niente da fare. Continua a disquisire sul nulla.
> Giustamente  quando uno è pirla non c'è rimedio.
> Come diceva mia nonna lavare la testa all'asino ci si rimette il sapone.
> Mi incazzo con le persone che tentano di fregarmi, e tu sei uno di quelli


Tuttavia anche se dici cose OT, la frase che mi hai attribuito non è stata scritta. Quantomeno da me. Puoi dimostrare il contrario? Certo che no. Quindi serve altro. Qualcun altro può dimostrare io abbia scritto quello c
due paroline. Semplicemente no perché le hai scritte tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Luglio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Con il peso del mio membro, abbastanza buono, anche perchè quando aumenta di peso e di volume, mi permette di spostare sedie e tavoli, senza usare gambe braccia o. fianchi.


Casso Gennaro, beato tu!!!


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Casso Gennaro, beato tu!!!


È pratico se hai le mani occupate. 

Me ne accorsi tempo fa, notando che se appoggiavo (tramite pigiama spazioso) e poi spingevo (con erezione ovviamente), le sedie sembravano leggerissime,


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> È pratico se hai le mani occupate.
> 
> Me ne accorsi tempo fa, notando che se appoggiavo (tramite pigiama spazioso) e poi spingevo (con erezione ovviamente), le sedie sembravano leggerissime,


Potresti proporti come addetto ai traslochi


----------



## ologramma (11 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


non ho mai fatto diete mirate per il mio peso che superava i 90 kg , stavo bene  ma dopo i vari acciacchi dovuti alla mia professione ai  ginocchi , schiena e spalle , ho iniziato più di 20 anni fa a fare sistematicamente nuoto , per la schiena il dorso e il toccasana  sono per ginocchi non ho più fatto rana tantomeno delfino.
Ultimamente  avendo molto tempo a disposizione  dovuto al mio dovuto riposo dal lavoro dopo più di 60 anni , lo pratico per 4 giorni alla settimana  , ho dovuto sospenderlo per il covid  o riiniziato di nuovo ora causa problemi di vacanza e di lavoro , riprenderò  fra non molto.
Dieta  no ma una riduzione della quantità di cose varie da mangiare nel momento  che la mia bilancia dopo una vacanza  mi si avvicino al quintale , li mi misi paura per l'effetto che avrebbe avuto sui problemi che ho sopra citato .
Con calma e pazienza  sono sceso di circa 14 kg , il pancione si è risotto ma ancora si nota la sfortuna del covid mi ha fatto riprende due kg ma uno l'ho eliminato  al mare .
Un altra cosa faccio caminate e in più dato che la sola piscina non basta facevo ginnastica posturale  anche quella un toccasana .
Ho una tabellina per le dosi  ma ora non la controllo più, per conoscenza  sposino fresco pesavo 69 kg per 1.80 , prima di smettere di fumare 86  ora peso come quando avevo 40 anni , anche se disposti in modo differenti sono passati 34 anni


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> È pratico se hai le mani occupate.
> 
> Me ne accorsi tempo fa, notando che se appoggiavo (tramite pigiama spazioso) e poi spingevo (con erezione ovviamente), le sedie sembravano leggerissime,


Grillo Antonino Traslochi in tranquillità, sistemi ecologici a basso impatto ambientale….


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Grillo Antonino Traslochi in tranquillità, sistemi ecologici a basso impatto ambientale….


È vero.... è un Green Cazz


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente no. Mangio come un camionista in trattoria.



Anch'io faccio di tutto per ingrassare,  ma proprio non ci riesco,  mannaggia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Agosto 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io faccio di tutto per ingrassare,  ma proprio non ci riesco,  mannaggia


Se è vero ti sto già odiando...
Se non lo è ti auguro svegliarti domani mattina con 10 kg in più...di pancia


----------



## mistral (4 Settembre 2021)

Io sono sempre stata normo peso tendente al sottopeso ,e ho sempre mangiato a volontà .
Tre gravidanze ,entravo in ospedale a 57 kg e ne uscivo a 49.
Il mio peso ideale ,peso con il quale mi sento bene oscilla tra i 53 e i 56 kg ed è rimasto così dall’età di 15 anni .
Durante il lock down è virato  verso i 58 ma ora pare sia rientrato nei soliti range .
Ora sono più o meno stabile a 56 kg per 165 di altezza (bassezza).
Sono anti sportiva tranne che per qualche camminata ogni tanto e qualche giro in Mountaineers bile (elettrica ).
In effetti da questo punto  di vista ,un po’ di odio dalle amiche o perennemente a dieta me lo sono attirato .
Ma non ho certo meriti virtuoso ,da parte di mia madre sono tutti stecchini ,idem da parte di nonna materna ,quindi più che altro credo sia genetica anche se amo mangiare  si ,ma sano .


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Io ho un ottimo rapporto con il mio corpo fino ad adesso… sto sempre a dieta  e vado spesso ad allenarmi. Mi piaccio ma ovviamente alcune cose di me non mi piacciono… ad esempio i denti sono piccoli e non sono belli bianchi nonostante io non fumi, e i miei capelli sono sottili e si sporcano facilmente li vorrei lucenti e folti 🥲
Queste sono le due cose che non mi piacciono di me.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete o state facendo diete? Risultati?


Digiuno intermittente. Ma non per il peso, quello fottecazzi. Funziono meglio lavorativamente e soffro molto meno i postumi dell'insonnia che mi ammazza la vita da sempre.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho un ottimo rapporto con il mio corpo fino ad adesso… sto sempre a dieta  e vado spesso ad allenarmi. Mi piaccio ma ovviamente alcune cose di me non mi piacciono… ad esempio i denti sono piccoli e non sono belli bianchi nonostante io non fumi, e i miei capelli sono sottili e si sporcano facilmente li vorrei lucenti e folti 🥲
> Queste sono le due cose che non mi piacciono di me.


Per i capelli potresti fare un trattamento col WD40 al teflon.
Poi non ti si sporcano più.
Restano protetti per sempre, magari gli dai una spruzzatina ogni due mesi.
Ma con 7/8 euro di bomboletta vai avanti un anno. 
Il nome giusto è WD40 PTFE.


----------

